# Yzerfontein



## Hooked (28/9/17)

This post is a security warning for any peeps who come to Yzerfontein for weekend breaks or holidays. Yzer has always been known to be a safe place and people didn't take the usual security precautions that are a way of life in big cities. However, crime has dramatically increased over the past few months. 

The modus operandi is that burglars break into OCCUPIED houses only, while the people are asleep, and steal TVs, mobiles, tablets and laptops. The burglars are usually on foot and make off through the veld to the R27 with their haul. It started off with break-ins over weekends and holidays only, where the burglars could see additional cars parked in driveways and thus knew that there were more people in the house, thus more to steal. Locals were not targeted. 

However, recently everyone has been targeted. SAP in Darling (our nearest police station) called a meeting last night in Yzer and imparted some alarming facts. There have been 47 "incidents" over the past month! The Darling SAP has limited resources (that's the understatement of the year!). They have 2 bakkies and only 3 policemen to do patrols and response - and with that they are expected to cover an area of over 1,000 sq. km, which includes 114 farms. 

Here in Yzer we are doing what we can. We have an excellent Armed Response Unit and a Neighbourhood Watch unit, which patrols on foot and with vehicles throughout the night. We also have various Neighbourhood Watch groups, who do shift-observations from their houses throughout the night. (I'm the co-ordinator of one of them). Unfortunately none of these measures have been effective.

So please, when you come to Yzer DON'T leave your car unlocked, stay in a house that has shutter-blinds (better than ordinary burglar bars) and if your house has an alarm, SWITCH IT ON.
In addition, before you go to sleep at night, hide your purse/wallet, mobile and laptop. 

Ask your neighbours if there's a Neighbourhood Watch group in your area and join that group. As a holiday-maker you won't be expected to do overnight observations, but you will get Whatsapp messages from the group if anything untoward is spotted or occurs. If you spot anything suspicious in the town you could Whatsapp it to the group. Alternatively, contact Armed Response (even if you're not a member). Their number is 082 961 0366.

Stay safe - enjoy your holiday!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------

